# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne >  zdrętwiała część stopy lewej

## mhdabrowski

Witam,
Mam problem ze zdrętwiałą stopą i częściowym brakiem czucia . Chodzi o lewą stopę i zewnętrzna część aż po piętę, chodzi o połowę stopy tak po przekątnej (pięta + zewnętrzna część + podeszwa), wewnętrzna część pięty już jest w porządku. Zauważyłem także punkt w połowie łydki który jak uciskam to przechodzi taki "prąd " po tej części stopy. Uczucie podobne do tego jak się człowiek uderzy w łokieć. Nie uderzyłem się w tę część nogi.  Co robić?
Pozdrawiam,
Michał

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Iść do lekarza

----------


## Nie zarejestrosewany

> Witam,
> Mam problem ze zdrętwiałą stopą i częściowym brakiem czucia . Chodzi o lewą stopę i zewnętrzna część aż po piętę, chodzi o połowę stopy tak po przekątnej (pięta + zewnętrzna część + podeszwa), wewnętrzna część pięty już jest w porządku. Zauważyłem także punkt w połowie łydki który jak uciskam to przechodzi taki "prąd " po tej części stopy. Uczucie podobne do tego jak się człowiek uderzy w łokieć. Nie uderzyłem się w tę część nogi.  Co robić?
> Pozdrawiam,
> Michał


Michal, 
Co zdiagnozowales? Mam dokładnie to samo

----------

